# Silver TT QS



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a new owner of a silver TT QS, which i am now in love with. Thinking about heading down to VAGCHECK to chat about a remap, will it make much of a difference ?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice is it Avus silver :?: Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers, yes Avus Silver, will head across and join uo the ttoc aswell


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , and a remap is a great mod , big difference amd well worth doing 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cashman said:


> Cheers, yes Avus Silver, will head across and join uo the ttoc aswell


Good man


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

cashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new owner of a silver TT QS, which i am now in love with. Thinking about heading down to VAGCHECK to chat about a remap, will it make much of a difference ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

I can guarantee you a night & day noticable difference with our QS software upgrade compared to the stock map, you will find the performance is blistering.

Feel free to PM me, should you require any information.

Kind regards
Morgan


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

